# New MX500 1tb has very low 4k read and write speeds. What is causing this?



## JediMindTricks (Mar 25, 2019)

I am not certain what is causing these low speeds. It also makes sounds (sort of a coil whine, high pitched noise) specifically when running the 4k tests. Is it a faulty drive?


----------



## king of swag187 (Mar 25, 2019)

Doesn't look low to me


----------



## JediMindTricks (Mar 25, 2019)

https://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/crucial_mx500_1tb_ssd_review,12.html

4KiB
Q32T1 review has speeds of around 400

4KiB
Q1T1 review has speeds that are also quite higher

I tested with 5 different tools, and they all have much lower 4k speeds than reviews have.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 25, 2019)

Rig specs please


----------



## cucker tarlson (Mar 25, 2019)

do you have intel spectre/meltdown patches ?
it looks like the sort of hit they could have,slightly impact 4k read and massively impact 4k write.

lol@ "panic button"


----------



## JediMindTricks (Mar 25, 2019)

Cpu i5-3570k at stock
mobo asus maximus v formula
gpu strix 1070 at stock
plextor m3 128 gb for os
mx500 1tb for games
8gb ddr3 mushkin ram
windows 10 64bit 1809

I've got the m3 plugged into the asmedia sata 3, and the crucial into the intel sata 3.

I did use GPT to partition the mx500 and not MBR

At first, the BIOS did not recognize the drive at all, I had to partition it using the OS. I dunno about this but I've read that a BIOS that does not recognize the drive means a controller problem with the ssd.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Mar 25, 2019)

install inspectre
https://www.grc.com/inspectre.htm
disable all patches
turn off-turn on (not a restart,needs a cold boot)
retest


----------



## JediMindTricks (Mar 25, 2019)

Still the same


----------



## LFaWolf (Mar 25, 2019)

I have the same drive so posting my screen shots for comparison.







My computer. The drive is plugged into a SATA 6G port.
i7 4930k
ASUS x79 Deluxe
Windows 10 ver. 1809 with all the latest patches


----------



## cucker tarlson (Mar 25, 2019)

I get +100mbs write on a 128gb su900 
Do you have rst installed?
Check if trim is working


----------



## JediMindTricks (Mar 25, 2019)

What's rst?

Trim is working


----------



## cucker tarlson (Mar 25, 2019)

Intel rapid storage
Go for the newest but if you have problems get one from your morherboard's manufacturer site
Install it and disable power saving or power link,don't remember what it's called.


----------



## JediMindTricks (Mar 25, 2019)

https://downloadcenter.intel.com/do...ology-Intel-RST-User-Interface-and-Driver?v=t

which one do I download? I took one from the mobo manufacturer, but its from 2012, and it was for windows 7 only.....

I have this in device manager


----------



## lexluthermiester (Mar 25, 2019)

JediMindTricks said:


> I've got the m3 plugged into the asmedia sata 3


This is part of your problem. Plug the drive into one of the SATA ports connected to the Intel chipset.


cucker tarlson said:


> install inspectre
> https://www.grc.com/inspectre.htm
> disable all patches
> turn off-turn on (not a restart,needs a cold boot)
> retest


Then do this.

However it should be noted that for what you are using it for(mass storage for games) you are not going to encounter the 4k read/write scenario very often(<1%). It might be more hassle than it's worth to "fix" this issue. IF the only thing that alerted you to the performance was the benchmark, I'd say let it alone.


----------



## JediMindTricks (Mar 25, 2019)

lexluthermiester said:


> This is part of your problem. Plug the drive into one of the SATA ports connected to the Intel chipset.



I clearly stated that only the plextor m3 is plugged into the asmedia port, and the mx500 into the intel port. I am troubleshooting the crucial drive atm. 

Do you guys think I am getting lower speeds because of the old processor with an old sata controller? It's unfortunate if so.

But is there a way to test if the ssd will die on me after 5 months or something? I only have a few more days to return it.


----------



## kastriot (Mar 25, 2019)

Just return it please and stop torturing youlself it's not worth it.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Mar 25, 2019)

JediMindTricks said:


> I clearly stated that only the plextor m3 is plugged into the asmedia port, and the mx500 into the intel port. I am troubleshooting the crucial drive atm.


Sorry, misunderstood.


JediMindTricks said:


> Do you guys think I am getting lower speeds because of the old processor with an old sata controller?


No. That equipment is not hampering the drives performance.


----------



## Regeneration (Mar 25, 2019)

Install the lastest RST driver supported on your platform (14.8?), set power profile to high performance, and disable C-states.

If it doesn't help, disable APM with CrystalDiskInfo, see this thread for details.

If nothing helps, ask for a replacement, SSDs shouldn't make weird coil whine noises.


----------



## JediMindTricks (Mar 25, 2019)

Yeah I'm returning it and try to swap for a 860 evo, hopefully samsung have better quality control.


----------



## Regeneration (Mar 25, 2019)

JediMindTricks said:


> Yeah I'm returning it and try to swap for a 860 evo, hopefully samsung have better quality control.



First try the suggestions above. All products have defectives. Just exchange it for another MX500.

Did you update the drive's firmware? see this link. Is the partition aligned for 4K?


----------



## cucker tarlson (Mar 25, 2019)

btw is the drive 100% healthy?


----------



## steen (Mar 25, 2019)

Best RST for Z77 is 13.1.0.1058. Just grab f6flpy-x64 & install via inf. If you've just got the two SATA SSD, then only use Intel SATA6gb_1 for OS & SATA6gb_2 for storage. Disable Asmedia.


----------



## JediMindTricks (Mar 25, 2019)

steen said:


> Best RST for Z77 is 13.1.0.1058. Just grab f6flpy-x64 & install via inf. If you've just got the two SATA SSD, then only use Intel SATA6gb_1 for OS & SATA6gb_2 for storage. Disable Asmedia.



I would like to use both intel, but the way my hard drive cages are set up, I can only hook up the straight end of the sata cable to the ssd, and only the 90 degree end to the mobo, and that blocks the other intel port.



Regeneration said:


> First try the suggestions above. All products have defectives. Just exchange it for another MX500.
> 
> Did you update the drive's firmware? see this link. Is the partition aligned for 4K?



Firmware is latest, I have no idea how to align for 4k. Even so, it's not supposed to be making noises, so I'm returning it even solely on that.

I just tested my old plextor, that's on the asmedia port, and it made no noises at all, so yeah.....



steen said:


> Best RST for Z77 is 13.1.0.1058. Just grab f6flpy-x64 & install via inf. If you've just got the two SATA SSD, then only use Intel SATA6gb_1 for OS & SATA6gb_2 for storage. Disable Asmedia.



What is install via inf.? And how do I do it? When I try the exe, it tells me I need Microsoft .Net Framework 4.5, which is weird because I have 4.7.2 installed....


----------



## Gasaraki (Mar 25, 2019)

JediMindTricks said:


> Yeah I'm returning it and try to swap for a 860 evo, hopefully samsung have better quality control.



That drive is perfectly fine. Your 4K speed is slow because it is a SATA drive. The SATA protocol is not designed for SSDs when it was released and is holding the 4K transfers back. Make sure your write cache setting in Windows is turned on. By default it's not.


----------

